# Thermaltake Big Water 745



## Urlyin (Dec 18, 2005)

Thermaltake introduces its new Big Water 745 kit with single and dual radiators. Adding an improved water block and a move to 3/8" tubing Thermaltake takes the Big Water to a new level. Also included is a beefed up pump with larger reservoir. We'll check the new parts inside and out while testing it against its predecessor.

*Show full review*


----------



## BigD6997 (Jan 5, 2006)

when will this be availible to buy, im looking at getting into water cooling


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 6, 2006)

It will be released around February.


----------



## Anarion (Jan 6, 2006)

mid end !?


----------



## Me_Again (Jan 10, 2006)

Is this watercoolingkit not for socket 478? I see that it has the same H-clip as the BigWaterSE, that was also made for socket 478...


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 10, 2006)

Me_Again said:
			
		

> Is this watercoolingkit not for socket 478? I see that it has the same H-clip as the BigWaterSE, that was also made for socket 478...



Me_Again ... Thermaltake doesn't mention the 478 socket mobos but I would say it would fit... I can double check for you later today...


----------



## Me_Again (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot! I hope it fits, so I can buy it


----------



## BigD6997 (Jan 10, 2006)

is this system worth the money?


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 11, 2006)

Me_Again said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot! I hope it fits, so I can buy it



H-Clip is the same ... just wanted measure it to be sure...


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 11, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> is this system worth the money?


If it sells for the price quoted in the review I would have to say yes...


----------



## Me_Again (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks! Im going to buy it


----------



## btxbummed (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you for posting such a thorough review and great pictures. 
We have a full-size BTX motherboard.
For large image and more information: http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d955xcs/index.htm







Please note the *rectangular* location of the holes around the processor. We have had soooo many problems finding things to work with this.  Do you know if the Bigwater 745 will work with this?

Thanks!


----------



## bruins004 (Feb 2, 2006)

I would imagine it would since it says it supports ATX and BTX motherboards.


----------



## btxbummed (Feb 2, 2006)

Many products have said that, but then they usually only mean the pico-btx which has square holes, not rectangular.


----------



## bruins004 (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess it wouldnt hurt to send them an email and follow up with a phone call to check.  Never hurts to check it out.  Sorry I couldnt be anymore help.


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 2, 2006)

btxbummed said:
			
		

> Thank you for posting such a thorough review and great pictures.
> We have a full-size BTX motherboard.
> For large image and more information: http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/d955xcs/index.htm
> 
> ...



BTXBummed .... the BTX bracket for the BW745 attaches to the top two holes and to the case at the bottom... do you have the clearance at the bottom in your case?  Facing the front of the mobo what is the measurement of the holes at the top of the CPU from side to side?

The Clip for the BTX mobo here measures 4 3/8" across from the hole left of Themaltake to the hole to the right.... hope those caps in front of the cpu socket don't get in the way ...


----------



## drade (Feb 3, 2006)

So this can fit the socket 478, I do have the thermaltake big water, decent cooler, this seems to be really nice, though im not a huge guy on thermaltake...... But if it can fit id be willing to buy this unit, probably alot of money to ship over here, not many thermaltake shops in Czech Republic..... Thanks for your help!


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 5, 2006)

i bought a 745 from xoxide the other day so when it comes in i will post how well it works! i have high hopes for it soooooo hopefully no dissapointments!


----------



## sumasage (Feb 16, 2006)

where can i find this kit? seem like not alot of online stores carries it and its mid feb already.    I found out it here http://www.case-mod.com/store/therm...0076-liquid-cooling-system-p-1856.html?src=fr for ~$170 which is alot more than the review quoted price.  Urlyin, can you check with thermaltake for price confirmation? Should i wait a while for price to drop? Also if i decide to go with this kit for ~$170 are there any other kit/custom kit that can be better for the price?  Thank you for the review.  I just read the review and i want it! This will be my first water cooling kit.


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 16, 2006)

Sumasage... The 144 USD was a quoted price from Thermaltake, from what I've seen the 170 is one of the better prices.... If you're not in a hurry I would wait to see if it comes down some. I wouldn't pay much more than that for the kit....  you can also buy it here. Also another kit to check out is this one here


----------



## UnderZero (Feb 20, 2006)

This Cooling System is great, but I´ve got a Socket A 462 Board.
Does someone know if it fits on my board?
I want to use it also with my GFX card for OC only with XP-M. I hope to reach 2700 core


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 22, 2006)

UnderZero said:
			
		

> This Cooling System is great, but I´ve got a Socket A 462 Board.
> Does someone know if it fits on my board?
> I want to use it also with my GFX card for OC only with XP-M. I hope to reach 2700 core



Not unless you have holes around the socket ...


----------



## UnderZero (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, I do have. It´s Abit AN7. 
But does the cooling have the brackets for Socket A? 
There´s nothing written about nor that it supports Socket A.

Thanks Urlyin


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 22, 2006)

UnderZero said:
			
		

> Yes, I do have. It´s Abit AN7.
> But does the cooling have the brackets for Socket A?
> There´s nothing written about nor that it supports Socket A.
> 
> Thanks Urlyin



No brackets for Socket A ... doesn't mean you can't use a different Water Block with 3/8" connectors ... that will fit your mobo
But if you have the two holes you should be good to go ... the kit does not have brackets but clips that connect to the post that are mounted through the holes ... with a back plate


----------



## UnderZero (Feb 22, 2006)

**

Well I´m not sure about this.
The AN7 has 4 holes I think like the 939 Mobo´s. But could I use the original 745 water block with a holding clip for Socket A from the SE editon or is this water block definitively not made for Socket A. Is there anyone who tried this cooling on Socket A.

Thanks for your patience


----------



## UnderZero (Feb 22, 2006)

*But*

Well I´m not sure about this.
The AN7 has 4 holes I think like the 939 Mobo´s. But could I use the original 745 water block with a holding clip for Socket A from the SE editon or is this water block definitively not made for Socket A. Is there anyone who tried this cooling on Socket A.

Thanks for your patience


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 23, 2006)

UnderZero said:
			
		

> Well I´m not sure about this.
> The AN7 has 4 holes I think like the 939 Mobo´s. But could I use the original 745 water block with a holding clip for Socket A from the SE editon or is this water block definitively not made for Socket A. Is there anyone who tried this cooling on Socket A.
> 
> Thanks for your patience



If you read the review you would see how the wb mounts to th mobo .... if you have the holes you should be good ....


----------



## Deezus (Mar 30, 2006)

*Little late*

Seems I'm a little late to the party here, but I do have a question on this unit.

Has anyone tried to take the smaller rad out of the loop? I would think the smaller 1/4" size would be restricting the flow and since the larger rad is twice as big as the smaller, the performance should still be much better than the small one was by itself.

Thanks!


----------



## drade (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea 1/4 does restrict the airflow a heck lot, you can actually spend a little bit of money on a new radiator (fitting the tubing), but I have not seen anyone in my whole life make that single rad be any other fitting.


----------



## D_o_S (Mar 31, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> Yea 1/4 does restrict the airflow a heck lot, you can actually spend a little bit of money on a new radiator (fitting the tubing), but I have not seen anyone in my whole life make that single rad be any other fitting.



Lets get this straight, shall we...

1/4" tubing does not restrict airflow, but water flow  Especially the rads that come with the Big water are the coiled tube type, which is the worser of the two options (the better one is parallel tubes, like the Black Ice series).

Water cooling rads use 1/4" threads, but you can use any barb you like, as long as it has that thread... so anywhere from 1/4" to 1/2" are the most common sizes. Rads for cars are made with 1" threads.


----------



## drade (Mar 31, 2006)

Lol ever have it were you think your typing right but your not, thats me!

Thats right thats what I was saaying, get a new one, or you can always change the fittings, this forum has the review of how to do it on the cpu block just about the same as anything else. Im gonna buy sometime a new reservoir and put 1/2 fittings on it may take time but I need to


----------



## tim105237 (May 20, 2006)

*Problem with Thermaltake*

Just purchased BigWater 745 and two issues: I'd made the CPU H-bracket too tight from the bottom and shorted my Asus motherboard. The soldering leads penetrated the foam insulator and touched the metal H-plate! No power-good signal received from PS.

Secondly large 3/8" tubing is hard to route in a mid-tower Antec case. I have to say the single 12cm radio fits in perfectly. Lessons learned. Got MB replaced and it's working like a champ! CPU temp from 50C downto 32C. overclocked to 3.6GHz using a P4D3.0GHz chip with no problem.

500cc of coolant is not cutting it. I had to add distilled water to even reaching to the "Low" mark ....

Seemed like there's not that many complaint about the installation. It must be the users' fault... Haven't put up a PC for >10yrs! Other than that, love the product and I'd just ordered another Thermaltake BigWater SE for its other P4Socket478 cousin.


----------



## macpegg (Jul 7, 2006)

I`ve also purchased the 745 version. Delivering for monday
The kit and a Thermeltake vga block. £106.00 delivered. im well chuffed.

Iv`e noticed that the water flow is restricted theought the setup, maybe this giving the radiators more time/chance to cool the water?  i think this is a good idea myself.

I just hope it will be ok on my Asus M2N32 Mobo.. Damn radiators scare me.. hehe

Thanx


----------



## sampleattack (Jul 20, 2006)

Anybody know how to hook up BigWater 745  on Thermaltake Armor case ?
two fans (radiator ) I think can moount on front , not sure how?
I like ready made thermaltake armor WCS.

Anybody can help? thanx


----------



## macpegg (Jul 20, 2006)

I recieved me kit. The Water block for the CPU does not fit on a AM2 board, so had to use my existing mount. Took me 5 hours to install. The GPU block was also a pain as the under side where the screws where over lapped a resistor, so this wasnt good. 

I managed to have the sinlge fan/radiator attached inside the case and have the reservoir inside also. The 2 fan/radiator sits outside the case. Nice little legs for it to sit onto. Aslong as ya have plenty space ofcorse. My Tower weighs that much the bottom shelf crumbled. So had to buy another desk and now sits on the top. I don`t like the analog speed controller being attached to the back. so kinda stuck that to me desk underneath infront. Makes it alot easier to adjust. So i don`t have to move far   

As for temp specs, im well chuffed.

At stock Temp these were around 30c idle - 36c load.
With the water kit its now 22c idle - 27c load

Overclocking to 2.6 from 2.2 reaches temps no higher then 30c

GPU went down from 52c to 41c. But mem chips on the gfx have no heat sinks. so I need to have some kinda cooling on them apart from the intake and the side door fan. 
Not happy that the cooling liquid only just passes the min line,I tried to use as little tubing as possible but would have been nice to see it at the max, instead I`ll have to spend another £10 to top up. 

now just just need a Harddrive cooler and another VGA water block. Running outa space inside the case though. It will be like spaghetti junction. Its all Money money money. Me wife is already going nuts!  

All in all. Im pretty impressed. So im a happy customer


----------



## jms45 (Aug 18, 2006)

macpegg said:


> I recieved me kit. The Water block for the CPU does not fit on a AM2 board, so had to use my existing mount. Took me 5 hours to install. The GPU block was also a pain as the under side where the screws where over lapped a resistor, so this wasnt good.
> 
> I managed to have the sinlge fan/radiator attached inside the case and have the reservoir inside also. The 2 fan/radiator sits outside the case. Nice little legs for it to sit onto. Aslong as ya have plenty space ofcorse. My Tower weighs that much the bottom shelf crumbled. So had to buy another desk and now sits on the top. I don`t like the analog speed controller being attached to the back. so kinda stuck that to me desk underneath infront. Makes it alot easier to adjust. So i don`t have to move far
> 
> ...


hey macpegg Could you possibly tell me how you went about fixing your waterblock to your am2 mobo as i also have the Tt Bigwater and am2 motherboard but dont have the am2 H plate which strangely can only be found on australian web shop's as the AM2 clip for bigwater cooling system

www.mittoni.com.au  is one site that stock's them but not having a credit card is a bit of a problem for buying one from there lol.

so i am hoping i can maybe do as you have and use my existing bracket somehow so do tell please m8.

thanks.


----------



## Clocked (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey guys... does anyone know what the size of the tubeing is? is it 3/8OD and 1/4ID?


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 1, 2006)

3/8 Od.


----------

